# Thanks for the memories



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well guys, it's been a fun run. Due to the economy and family issues, I am leaving Florida on Monday, 10/4, Flight 1640 to Charlotte, then Flight 1451 to San Francisco.

I want to come back to Florida one day and fish some more. I have enjoyed all of my time here on this board and I have had a blast fishing with those of you I have met. I will be checking in from time to time. Thanks for all of the memories.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks E, for the fishing tips around Tybee and the Islands. I wish you well.
Lamar


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck Manny. If ya ever get back to the East Coast especially my neck of the woods my door is always open.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Take care man!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Manny , sorry to see you go ... even if it is to kelp filled waters. No doubt you will learn some new techniques from the folks "on the other coast". :fishing:

I have enjoyed your posts here , and on other boards.

Stop back frequently , and continue to 'enlighten' us. :beer:
You will be missed !

Fishwander


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry to see you go and will miss your report. You still can send us the pictures of big salmon you catch there.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Its been very nice reading your posts


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear that. You were a huge help for people such as myself. I hope all goes well for you. Any chance of you being able to fish the west coast?


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Dang Manny, you got me hooked on pier fishin and now you leave. Thanks for the tips and you gonna be missed on both the gulf and the coast. At least you have salmon runs up there in San Fran, with rockfishing galore, a different type of ling, and if you drive a few hours south, like 5 1/2, to LA or San Diego, you have White Sea Bass and Yellowtails, good bass, etc. I got alot of time invested there. PM me if you need for any info or help. ECPFF


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Manny, you'll be missed, you taught me alot here in Savannah and all I can say is thank you, you have my number if your ever in town please call, when you change your number please Pm me or shoot me a text.......good luck on your new endeavours .......


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sad to see you go. You're baiting links were well funny. Have fun in Frisco.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Good luck!*

Stay on the net and send us some pics, Like a 300lb. halibut and fish they catch there.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Good luck Eman. Hope to see you back here sometime in near future.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck eMan!!! I wish you all the best in your new endeavors bro!


----------



## frank in fla (Jun 23, 2009)

thank you Emanuel for all the good advice and posts

may the road rise to meet you and the wind always be at your back


----------

